# battery charger for HobbyKing Tx



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

I wonder if someone could tell me what type of battery charger I should use for charging batteries of the HobbyKing 2.4GHx Tx? I notice that the Tx has a socket for battery charging so we don't need to remove the batteries but I want to make sure to use the right charger with appropriate voltage and an adaptor that fits in that socket.


----------

